# Hi all...



## Salinger (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been training for about 8 years now, more seriously for the last 2. 

I'm 36 years old, about 5'8, 195lbs, 11%BF. 

I ran my first cycle last year (Test E, Dbol, and tapered with Prop and Mast) Loved it! I gained about 17lbs, kept 14lbs so far (PCT finished just before christmas).

My goal is to keep making slow steady gains in lean muscle, and continue learning about training, nutrition and AAS.

Planning to start cycle number 2 mid-march, and I'll post asking for feedback on that soon.

Cheers all.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Salinger* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 9, 2012)

Big Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## brazey (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## windjam (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## lostsoul (Jan 9, 2012)

look forward to seeing #2


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome! Good luck with your goals!


----------



## beanerz67 (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## ArmyofOne (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome! this is a great site, i've learned a lot from here!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the board, post up and enjoy.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome Bro!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## JMedic79 (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome, this board is awesome


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

welcome..................


----------

